
How can I be a data scientist with no computer background? - gk1
https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-a-data-scientist-with-no-computer-background?share=1
======
bsg75
TL;DR - "How can I join the latest hot job trend without gaining the requisite
education?"

~~~
nafizh
Where did you get the 'without gaining the requisite education' part? The OP
is willing to learn whatever he/she needs to learn.

~~~
bsg75
"How can I be a data scientist with no computer background?"

The first answer to himself should be "Get a computer background". He already
indicates knowing about the needed math topics, and is thus not ignorant of
the steps required.

This sort of question is near universally "How can I get on the bandwagon
without effort?"

